# Ayuda para proyecto de creación de EV



## javiercs (Feb 1, 2010)

Como están, primero que todo presentarme, soy Javier y vivo en Colombia, me encuentro en proceso de creación de un vehículo eléctrico sencillo, amante de la movilidad eléctrica y fan de todo lo relacionado con las energías renovables. 

La pregunta que tengo actualmente y por la cuál estoy atascado en mi proyecto es algo relativamente sencillo pero carezco de los conocimientos sobre ese tema específico y no he encontrado info clara que me ayude a resolverlo. 

Es lo siguiente: 
- Actualmente poseo un motor trifásico de 4.7hp detalles del mismo me preguntan y respondo. 
- La idea es mover un peso de 200kg vacío y 300kg con carga. 
- Me encuentro que las baterías de maquinaria pesada son aptas para el uso que necesito, de lo cuál les agradecería me recomendaran cual es la que más se ajusta a los requerimientos sin exceder en peso.  
- Una parte importante del montaje, el inversor, cuál me recomiendan y de que especificaciones para el vehículo. 
- Ultimo, se requiere un controlador para el motor, existen inversores/controladores en el mercado? asi sea internacional, recomendado de USA, y cuál a su parecer se ajusta a lo que se necesita y se va a exigir.   

Muchísimas Gracias de Antemano, apenas tenga fotos del montaje en proceso los mantendré al tanto     

De nuevo gracias.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Asi es, existen reguladores de velocidad para motores trifasicos, internamente generan la señal trifasica a partir de DC a diferentes velocidades angulares para asi regular la velocidad y no afectar el torque ni la carga sobre el embobinado.

Te advierto que usar un motor trifasico es caro... y complicado. A mi punto de vista, te recomiendo que optes por un motor de DC que es mucho mas facil de controlar y de alimentar con baterias.


----------

